# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Modern Houses OKC

## Cam

It doesn't look like there is a thread about all the modern houses in OKC, which seems to be growing considerably every month now. 

Does anybody know of any cool modern houses around the city?

----------


## warreng88

> It doesn't look like there is a thread about all the modern houses in OKC, which seems to be growing considerably every month now. 
> 
> Does anybody know of any cool modern houses around the city?


This is probably the best place to find the largest collection of modern homes in the metro:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.ph...highlight=sosa

----------


## KayneMo

Here's one on NW 16th and N College near the Plaza:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.4859...2!8i6656?hl=en

NW 47th and N Blackwelder:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5195...2!8i6656?hl=en

Drakestone and Guilford:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5576...2!8i6656?hl=en

NW Grand in Nichols Hills:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5434...2!8i6656?hl=en

Avondale Dr in NH:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5424...2!8i6656?hl=en

Sherwood Ln in NH:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5391...2!8i6656?hl=en

----------


## TheTravellers

http://okcmod.com

----------


## shawnw

midcentury modern <> what's happening in SOSA and other places

----------


## traxx

I think it would be cool to live in a replica of the Stahl house here. But I don't know that there's a lot high enough to get the same sort of perspective here in OKC.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There is a stretch of SH-9 where you can overlook the city and all of the lights that looks badass at night. Thought that's where I'm building my theme park one day.

----------


## stratosphere

> There is a stretch of SH-9 where you can overlook the city and all of the lights that looks badass at night. Thought that's where I'm building my theme park one day.


is that west of 35?

----------


## oklip955

I'm just east of I-35 in Edmond and on one of or the tallest hill in the metro area. I have that view of Edmond. Skyline view.  I look south, west and north.

----------


## gman11695

This is the I believe he is referring to:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.1821...8i6656!5m1!1e4

Also here are a couple more modern homes:
834 N Oklahoma Ave in OKC:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/83...104204!6m1!1e1

5414 Brookhaven Place in OKC:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/54...330985!6m1!1e1

1133 NW 56th St in OKC:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/11....53174!6m1!1e1

1169 NW 56th St & 1167 NW 56th St in OKC:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5301...7i13312!8i6656

1156 NW 57th St in OKC:
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5312...7i13312!8i6656

That whole 56th-57th St area has really taken off with these kind of developments and new or renovated housing.

----------


## TheTravellers

Military Ave around NW 53rd-59th has quite a few modern houses, probably located real close to these ^^^^

----------


## Cam

> This is probably the best place to find the largest collection of modern homes in the metro:
> 
> http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.ph...highlight=sosa


Thanks for the link. SoSA is cool. I use to live on 7th in SoSa where all this is happening. I was more interested in all the other random houses popping up. Thanks for the link though, a lot of cool modern houses all in that one area.

----------


## Cam

> Here's one on NW 16th and N College near the Plaza:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@35.4859...2!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> NW 47th and N Blackwelder:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5195...2!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> Drakestone and Guilford:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@35.5576...2!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I knew the first 2 but not the last four. Anybody know anything about the house on 16th?

----------


## Cam

> http://okcmod.com


Yeah I'm familiar with the modsquad. This is pretty much all midcentury modern. I was thinking more specifically about the newer stuff. Thanks though!

----------


## Cam

@traxx  That would be dope!

----------


## Cam

> This is the I believe he is referring to:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@35.1821...8i6656!5m1!1e4
> 
> Also here are a couple more modern homes:
> 834 N Oklahoma Ave in OKC:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/83...104204!6m1!1e1
> 
> 5414 Brookhaven Place in OKC:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/54...330985!6m1!1e1
> ...


Thanks for the links!

The first one is the office for The Spy now. 

I love that loop in Brookhaven. There is new modern house in there that is awesome. Google maps doesn't have a pic yet but it's here: https://goo.gl/maps/FbKbtna43uE2

All the houses on 56th and 57th are cool too. Somebody remodeled a old house to be modern. Google doesn't have a updated pic yet either. But it's here: https://goo.gl/maps/L4itj4RR1kB2

----------


## Cam

I saw this house the other day. It looks really cool. https://goo.gl/maps/bj3f6fntM6H2

----------


## Eddie1

Yes, i love that too.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

[QUOTE=Cam;989436]
I love that loop in Brookhaven. There is new modern house in there that is awesome. Google maps doesn't have a pic yet but it's here: https://goo.gl/maps/FbKbtna43uE2[QUOTE]

Just be careful looking at that. I've walked the dog around that Military loop numerous times and the gentlemen that lives there is none too happy with people looking at his home. 

Even though it is gorgeous.

----------


## Anonymous.

I've always liked this one.

https://goo.gl/maps/MLWML2PbcrE2

It is for sale for 975K.

----------


## AP

I drive by that house every day. It's been for sale for quite some time.

----------


## ChrisHayes

It's an interesting house, but look what it's surrounded by. My guess is it stays on the market for a long time unless they significantly lower the price.

----------


## Spartan

> It's an interesting house, but look what it's surrounded by. My guess is it stays on the market for a long time unless they significantly lower the price.


I wouldn't be surprised if that area around Classen Circle becomes the next SoSA. The surrounding homes are probably the best candidate for tear-downs inside I-44, and the location is great. Even assuming that the Classen streetcar never happens, still a great location.

I do think 975 is a bit high though, even for a SoSA house of that size (~3,400 SF). I can see 700-800 depending on the buyer. The problem is the residual value of additional space once you get past 2,500 SF, esp for urban lifestyles.

----------


## Cam

[QUOTE=StuckInTheCapitol825;989469][QUOTE=Cam;989436]
I love that loop in Brookhaven. There is new modern house in there that is awesome. Google maps doesn't have a pic yet but it's here: https://goo.gl/maps/FbKbtna43uE2


> Just be careful looking at that. I've walked the dog around that Military loop numerous times and the gentlemen that lives there is none too happy with people looking at his home. 
> 
> Even though it is gorgeous.


That's ridiculous. You can't make a house like this in an un-gated neighborhood and then be upset people drive by to look at it. It is 

SDCO did the house: https://smithdesigncompany.com/brookhaven/

----------


## Cam

> I wouldn't be surprised if that area around Classen Circle becomes the next SoSA. The surrounding homes are probably the best candidate for tear-downs inside I-44, and the location is great. Even assuming that the Classen streetcar never happens, still a great location.
> 
> I do think 975 is a bit high though, even for a SoSA house of that size (~3,400 SF). I can see 700-800 depending on the buyer. The problem is the residual value of additional space once you get past 2,500 SF, esp for urban lifestyles.


I agree about the Classen Curve area. Interested to see what happens over the next couple of years. 

The 975k house was built by Shyon Keoppel for himself. He's got a bunch of different ventures going and has done some other modern housese. He's trying to jump start that neighborhood turning over. It's overpriced for the area. Pretty cool looking house though.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

> That's ridiculous. You can't make a house like this in an un-gated neighborhood and then be upset people drive by to look at it.


It's unfortunate for sure.  I love it when the "uppity" people try to find some value in a neighborhood and then hate everyone around them. 

Sounds exhausting.

----------


## stratosphere

> I saw this house the other day. It looks really cool. https://goo.gl/maps/bj3f6fntM6H2


that looks fantastic

----------


## Cam

New house in meadowbrook acres. Google maps hasn't updated yet but it's done.
https://goo.gl/maps/72DYcj2bLU92

Another one on the same street getting close to being done: https://goo.gl/maps/pFu525QgdV52

----------


## Cam

Meadowbrook Acres is getting a new house

----------


## rezman

I’ve driven by this place up on N Western numerous times. It is now on the market. Beautiful place.

https://www.realtor.com/realestatean...0-03105#photo0

----------


## Pete

I took this yesterday of SoSA-like new duplexes at NE 6th & Stiles near Page Woodson and Dunbar School.

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...zm/0_mmm/1_rs/

----------


## Urban Pioneer

..

----------


## Cam

> All the houses on 56th and 57th are cool too. Somebody remodeled an old house to be modern. Google doesn't have an updated pic yet either. But it's here: https://goo.gl/maps/L4itj4RR1kB2


The google view for this house is now updated. Pretty cool and unique. Kind of crazy because this wasn't a rebuild but renovation.

----------


## Cam

> New house in meadowbrook acres. Google maps hasn't updated yet but it's done.
> https://goo.gl/maps/72DYcj2bLU92
> 
> Another one on the same street getting close to being done: https://goo.gl/maps/pFu525QgdV52


Google view is now up to date on both of these as well. Pretty cool

----------


## Cam

> Meadowbrook Acres is getting a new house


This house is almost done now. It's on Military. I'll try to post a new pic soon. The developer just bought another old house on 57th. Will probably demo and start building another soon.

----------


## Cam

> I’ve driven by this place up on N Western numerous times. It is now on the market. Beautiful place.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatean...0-03105#photo0


That is beautiful! I'll have to drive by that some time

----------


## Cam

> I took this yesterday of SoSA-like new duplexes at NE 6th & Stiles near Page Woodson and Dunbar School.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...zm/0_mmm/1_rs/


Very cool. I haven't seen these yet either. I"ll have to drive by

----------


## warreng88

I noticed several modern homes on NE 8th street, east of Lincoln Blvd. It kind of ties in with the Page Woodson school over there. I will have the get the addresses next time I drive by, but I didn't notice them until last week.

----------


## stratosphere

Here is a beauty in Bush Hills



http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48...?fullpage=true

----------


## Cam

Was driving around the other day sooo many new modern houses. Some on 6th by shartel. NE 16th project by Jeff Click. Bunch of new houses being started in Meadowbrook acres. 

I'll try to post some more accurate info and pics soon

----------


## Pete

> Was driving around the other day sooo many new modern houses. Some on 6th by shartel. NE 16th project by Jeff Click. Bunch of new houses being started in Meadowbrook acres. 
> 
> I'll try to post some more accurate info and pics soon


Yes, I took a bunch over there one weekend.  I'll find and post later.

----------


## Cam

> Here is a beauty in Bush Hills
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48...?fullpage=true


Looks like this house just went on the market

----------


## Cam

New house going up on 56th st



New house going up on 57th st

----------


## Cam

Pete, 
Is there a neighborhood thread for Meadowbrook Acres?

----------


## Cam

New house being built on 57th


Another 5 are about to start and two are potentially in the works, supposedly

----------


## Cam

Here is the rest of the modern houses in Meadowbrook Acres

----------


## Cam

Update on one of the 57th st houses in Meadowbrook Acres


Another is framed now and another is almost finished

There is a house on 56th that is very slowly making progress and Jeff Click has yet to start his quad unit project on 56th. Supposedly it will start in a few months. 

I'll try and post some new pics of all the other houses soon.

----------


## Anonymous.

Thanks for posting these, I try and ride around and check these out and daydream what it is like to own one of these someday.

----------


## chuck5815

Anyone bought a Jeff Click house? Is that guy a pretty legit builder?

The houses look pretty interesting.

----------


## MadMonk

A friend of mine is selling this new home in Edgemere.  I toured it the other day and was very impressed.  
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1...69143869_zpid/

----------


## BG918

> A friend of mine is selling this new home in Edgemere.  I toured it the other day and was very impressed.  
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1...69143869_zpid/


Nice house but too close to the highway

----------


## MadMonk

> Nice house but too close to the highway


I wasn't concerned as much about the highway noise as I was with the train noise.  However, the house is very well insulated and surprisingly, you can't hear either from inside the house.

----------


## okatty

This house is on the market near downtown.  It's interesting - we saw it during the parade a year or so ago.  It was built to accommodate Air BNB type rentals - has a side you can lock off.   

https://www.movoto.com/oklahoma-city...83552/for-sale

----------

